# Young Family moved to Cyprus from UK



## Mel (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi,

We have just moved to Peyia near Paphos and I am looking for a mother and baby group nearby. I drive so I dont mind travelling. My baby is only 3 months so I would like to meet some new mums too but really to get out and about to meet some English and English speaking Cypriot mums too.

Hope to make some new friends soon!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I pm you Mel


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, mel.


----------



## psychickerri (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi, im probably in the wrong section here, im not yet in cyprus, but i am hoping and planing to move out there as soon as i can make it happen, i just wondered how it really is, as you have chirldren i thought maybe i could ask you.
i have 3 kids, 14 9 and 5, my dream is to move out to cyprus.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello psychickerri, and welcome to this forum, which is much more than just a chatroom,

I am yummymummys other half (I would say better half, but she...) Cyprus is a great place to bring up children, and the basic rules are whether you want your children to follow the English Curriculum and therefore pay for your schooling at private schools, or do you want them to go to greek school and therefore become perfectly fluent in Greek & English. Your oldest child may well have to go to the private schools given its (his/her) age. If using the private schools you have to make the committment to either live within walking distance of the schools or be committed to an early morning trip everyday and a return trip mid afternoon, (generally schools run from early to about 1pm). State schools are generally located within walking distance of most residential areas and have a later start age of 6. Children get an annual test to establish how they are doing and if need be can repaet a year to catch up.
Both state and private schools have their merits! Cyprus has one of the largest entries to Further Education and University in the world.


Good luck
Dougie


----------



## lisa kantis (Dec 27, 2007)

hi Mel 
i live in pafos and have a 8 month old baby girl and would love to meet some other mums. im going to baby group next week if you would like to come ?? ( ive never been before but im sick of watching trisha and eating all day so i need to get out of the house!!!


----------



## psychickerri (Dec 16, 2007)

hi, im kerri, you replied on my thread, im not yet iun cyprus but i cant wait to move over!!! please keep in touch as i would like to get to know all about life over there and how easy(or not) it is.
kerri x


----------



## daverach (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,
I moved to Paphos in november but my children did not settle, we came b ack to the uk to sort out some finances but are returning end of march/begining of april. My husband has his job to start but i worry about my 2 young children, they are 4 & 5 and i would like them to go to greek school. I got told they need to attend pre-school for 1 yr first to learn the language but other people have told me different. I hear the school in Emba is very good but i need to find out more info. When we were there i found it very very lonely and i found myself worrying about the silliest things as i was not working, the only thing i suggest is to find a small part time job to keep you occupied. I also found that the cypriots come across harsha nd abrupt but that is just how they are and not to take it personal.
There is so much to learn about cyprus and i myself have alot to learn but i hope we can help each other.
Hope to speak to you soon.
Bye for now
Rachel
Thankyou 
Rachel


----------



## nikki'n'ella (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

Just reading yoour notes about a mother and baby group and was wondering if anybody found one or know of one?? 

I am a young mum with a 6 month baby girl, we have just moved to paphos (coral bay) and would love to meet other mums in the same situation.

Nikki.x


----------



## lisa kantis (Dec 27, 2007)

nikki'n'ella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just reading yoour notes about a mother and baby group and was wondering if anybody found one or know of one??
> 
> ...


i sent you PM


----------



## kidoodle designs (Jul 8, 2008)

*What is the best way to set up an interview*

What is the best way to set up an interview with the schools? We are coming over for a visit the week of the 6th of Oct and I have emailed both international schools to schedule something while we are there but have not heard from them yet. Short of an international phone call is there a better way to schedule an informational interview?

Thanks.



yummymummy150 said:


> Hello psychickerri, and welcome to this forum, which is much more than just a chatroom,
> 
> I am yummymummys other half (I would say better half, but she...) Cyprus is a great place to bring up children, and the basic rules are whether you want your children to follow the English Curriculum and therefore pay for your schooling at private schools, or do you want them to go to greek school and therefore become perfectly fluent in Greek & English. Your oldest child may well have to go to the private schools given its (his/her) age. If using the private schools you have to make the committment to either live within walking distance of the schools or be committed to an early morning trip everyday and a return trip mid afternoon, (generally schools run from early to about 1pm). State schools are generally located within walking distance of most residential areas and have a later start age of 6. Children get an annual test to establish how they are doing and if need be can repaet a year to catch up.
> Both state and private schools have their merits! Cyprus has one of the largest entries to Further Education and University in the world.
> ...


----------



## shecos (Sep 29, 2008)

*Day Nursery*

Hi
You might like to talk to my daughter-in-law, Chris Cossons who runs Little Acorns.
Pre-School Nursery Phone 97 691563

They have lived out there for three years and may be able to put you in touch with other mums with babies.




nikki'n'ella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just reading yoour notes about a mother and baby group and was wondering if anybody found one or know of one??
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

psychickerri said:


> Hi, im probably in the wrong section here, im not yet in cyprus, but i am hoping and planing to move out there as soon as i can make it happen, i just wondered how it really is, as you have chirldren i thought maybe i could ask you.
> i have 3 kids, 14 9 and 5, my dream is to move out to cyprus.


hi, we seem to be in the same boat as you, we want to move to cyprus next year, we also have 3 children, 6,7 & 11. We are finding it difficult to get info on schools, have you found a school for your children yet? do we have to pay for schools? we live in wales, where are you from? (if you dont mind us asking) from. claire & andrew.x


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hello psychickerri, and welcome to this forum, which is much more than just a chatroom,
> 
> I am yummymummys other half (I would say better half, but she...) Cyprus is a great place to bring up children, and the basic rules are whether you want your children to follow the English Curriculum and therefore pay for your schooling at private schools, or do you want them to go to greek school and therefore become perfectly fluent in Greek & English. Your oldest child may well have to go to the private schools given its (his/her) age. If using the private schools you have to make the committment to either live within walking distance of the schools or be committed to an early morning trip everyday and a return trip mid afternoon, (generally schools run from early to about 1pm). State schools are generally located within walking distance of most residential areas and have a later start age of 6. Children get an annual test to establish how they are doing and if need be can repaet a year to catch up.
> Both state and private schools have their merits! Cyprus has one of the largest entries to Further Education and University in the world.
> ...


Hi, dougie, men usually do think they are the better half! ha..im claire, also want to move to cyprus, you seem to know alot about the schools, can i pick your brains? we have 3 children aged 6,7 & 11. I dont think that we can afford to send them to a private school so do you think that they would be able to pick the language up quite quickly and will their education suffer if i send them to a greek school? this is my biggest fear about moving there, i need to know that im doing right by my children! look forward to your reply....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi, we seem to be in the same boat as you, we want to move to cyprus next year, we also have 3 children, 6,7 & 11. We are finding it difficult to get info on schools, have you found a school for your children yet? do we have to pay for schools? we live in wales, where are you from? (if you dont mind us asking) from. claire & andrew.x



You dont have to pay if you are happy to send your children to state schools.
I think that if the children are happy to go to state schools it is far better as they will integrate into the community and learn the language which can be very beneficial for the future.
If you want them to go to an International school you will have to pay.
Where in Cyprus are you intending to move to?

Regards Veronica


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> You dont have to pay if you are happy to send your children to state schools.
> I think that if the children are happy to go to state schools it is far better as they will integrate into the community and learn the language which can be very beneficial for the future.
> If you want them to go to an International school you will have to pay.
> Where in Cyprus are you intending to move to?
> ...


hi veronica, thanks for your reply, we're not sure where in cyprus we want to move to yet, we have only been to protarus, we dont know where to start, i think our main concerns are the kids with school, i dont think we could afford to put them in a international school and as you said it would be good for them to learn the language, do you know of any good public schools and do they all take english children? do the schools teach english as a second language? thanks, claire.x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi veronica, thanks for your reply, we're not sure where in cyprus we want to move to yet, we have only been to protarus, we dont know where to start, i think our main concerns are the kids with school, i dont think we could afford to put them in a international school and as you said it would be good for them to learn the language, do you know of any good public schools and do they all take english children? do the schools teach english as a second language? thanks, claire.x


Hi Claire,
Before you make any decisions I would advise you to look at other areas of Cyprus. Protaras is very much a holiday resort and not ideal for full time living especailly with young children.
Look at the paphos area where there are many british familes with young children.
There are public schools on just about every corner and they do take english children. Yes english is taught as a second language and non Greek speaking children get help to learn the language. It would probably also be a good idea to organise extra Greek lessons for them and for your husband and yourself to start with just to get the basics of the language. This would still be much cheaper than sending your children to the international schools and would only need to be short term to get the basics. 
If your children fall behind with their education in the first year due to the language they can redo the year to catch up. This is very common.

Regards Veronica


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

daverach said:


> Hi,
> I moved to Paphos in november but my children did not settle, we came b ack to the uk to sort out some finances but are returning end of march/begining of april. My husband has his job to start but i worry about my 2 young children, they are 4 & 5 and i would like them to go to greek school. I got told they need to attend pre-school for 1 yr first to learn the language but other people have told me different. I hear the school in Emba is very good but i need to find out more info. When we were there i found it very very lonely and i found myself worrying about the silliest things as i was not working, the only thing i suggest is to find a small part time job to keep you occupied. I also found that the cypriots come across harsha nd abrupt but that is just how they are and not to take it personal.
> There is so much to learn about cyprus and i myself have alot to learn but i hope we can help each other.
> Hope to speak to you soon.
> ...


hi rachel, im sorry to hear that your kids didnt settle, i think it takes time and when they are in a school and meet new friends they'll be fine, im also thinking of moving to cyprus and am planning on 'throwing my 3 children in at the deep end'. they are aged 6,7, & 11. so im sure its going to take a while for them to settle, can i ask if you or your children speak Greek? we dont speak any greek and cant really afford to put our children into a international school, so we would like to find out how it works, do they get extra help in greek schools because of the language barrier? if you do find out anymore can you please let me know and i will do the same for you. thanks loads from claire.x


----------



## sally52 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mel said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have just moved to Peyia near Paphos and I am looking for a mother and baby group nearby. I drive so I dont mind travelling. My baby is only 3 months so I would like to meet some new mums too but really to get out and about to meet some English and English speaking Cypriot mums too.
> 
> Hope to make some new friends soon!


Hi, just wondering if you have found a mother and baby group yet. I live in Emba and have a 7 month old boy. Would be greatful for any suggestions. Thanks, Sally


----------

